# is it legally sound to be 6 months in the U.S. and six months in the UK every year?



## quackerina (Feb 22, 2013)

hello!! thank you sooo much for having this forum! it is incredibly enlightening and informative!! 

I have a question for you.... I am a European Union citizen (EU passport) with a U.S. Green Card. I live in the U.S. with my husband and it is where my son and his wife and children live. Family matters back in Europe (ailing mom) are causing me to seriously consider splitting my year between the U.S. and the U.K. Am I legally able to live and work in both the U.S. and the U.K. on a 6 month U.S./6 months U.K. arrangement? Has any one done this in the past/is doing it now? I sincerely appreciate your suggestions and insight!!! 
Quacky


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

It's legally sound but you will face 2 issues -

First. I don't know the specifics of your GC but most visas issues contain a requirement to remain in the country for a set amount of days. Any periods of absence may render them invalid. GC may be different to visa so you need to check.

Second is tax. You end up with both juridictions pursuing you for tax due to your length of stay.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Green card holder: you will need a re-entry permit, to avoid loosing your status in US:
USCIS - I-131, Application for Travel Document
(the advise I always here is to apply for the permit as long as you leave the country for 6 months or longer)


----------



## quackerina (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not go through naturalization and be free to come and go?


----------



## WhoFan63 (Feb 22, 2013)

quackerina said:


> hello!! thank you sooo much for having this forum! it is incredibly enlightening and informative!!
> 
> I have a question for you.... I am a European Union citizen (EU passport) with a U.S. Green Card. I live in the U.S. with my husband and it is where my son and his wife and children live. Family matters back in Europe (ailing mom) are causing me to seriously consider splitting my year between the U.S. and the U.K. Am I legally able to live and work in both the U.S. and the U.K. on a 6 month U.S./6 months U.K. arrangement? Has any one done this in the past/is doing it now? I sincerely appreciate your suggestions and insight!!!
> Quacky



Hi quackerina  As a US permanent resident myself, but also a UK citizen and Australian citizen I faced the same issue when my Mum got sick. I was told that so long as I didn't stay out of the US for 12 months or longer I could come and go. The only issue that causes is if you plan on becoming a US citizen in the future, because that states you have to have been residing in the US for a certain period of time and it has to be consecutive!

The re-entry permit is expensive and from what I remember only applies if you are planning on being out of the country for 12 months. But it doesn't hurt to double check. I was out of the country for 11 months and didn't have any problems at the airport coming back. They just looked at my permanent resident card and said 'welcome home'


----------



## quackerina (Feb 22, 2013)

WhoFan63 said:


> Hi quackerina  As a US permanent resident myself, but also a UK citizen and Australian citizen I faced the same issue when my Mum got sick. I was told that so long as I didn't stay out of the US for 12 months or longer I could come and go. The only issue that causes is if you plan on becoming a US citizen in the future, because that states you have to have been residing in the US for a certain period of time and it has to be consecutive!
> 
> The re-entry permit is expensive and from what I remember only applies if you are planning on being out of the country for 12 months. But it doesn't hurt to double check. I was out of the country for 11 months and didn't have any problems at the airport coming back. They just looked at my permanent resident card and said 'welcome home'


Thanks a million, this is extremely helpful!!!


----------

